# Westside Barbell Training



## K1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Westside Barbell Template

By: kethnaab


Here is what a basic Westside split looks like.

Monday - Max Effort Squat/Deads

Variation of Squat/Deads (pick one) - add chains/bands + vary stance/boxes
a. Low Box Squat
b. High Box Squat
c. Deadlifts off Box
d. Good Mornings (variations as well)
e. Safety Squat Bar
f. Trap Bar Deads
g. Cambered Bar Squats

change max effort exercise every week. eventually you will have to come back to ones you have done before.

**work upto triples. when the weight feels heavy...drop to singles. max out...to your TRAINING DAY MAX...not your ALL TIME MAX.

Assistance Work (options, choose 1-2)

Glute ham raises
Reverse hypers
hyperextentions
RDL/SLDL
High rep partial deads

**sets and reps are upto the lifter. depends on your lifting ability and recovery ability.

vary these exercises when you start stalling. again, you will come back to old ones. train near failure. i suggest low intensity/higher volume work this day.

Ab work is also done this day. keep it heavy and low volume.

Tuesday - Dynamic Effort Bench

Speed Bench/Floor Press/Various Board Presses- vary with bands/chains/grip - 8x3

Assistance Work (choose one from each group)(high intensity)

Group A - Tris (main FOCUS)

Rack Lockouts
JM Presses
DB/BB Extentions
Close Grip with various bars

Group B - Lats
Rows/Pull-ups/Chins

Group C - Shoulders
All sorts of Laterals. Focus on rear delt work.

Wed - GPP (General Physical Prep)

Sled Pulling
Wheel Barrow Pushing
Vehicle Pushing
Box Jumps
Push-ups
Pull-ups
Kettlebell/Med Ball work
Core work
Swimming

Thurs - DE Squat

Speed Box Squat - vary box/chains/bands - 10x2

assistance work/ab work same as ME day...go for more volume though

Fri - ME Bench

Bench Variation - vary with bands/chains/grips - reps/sets same as ME Squat day.

assistance work same as dynamic day. higher volume though

Sat - GPP

Same as Wednesday.

Sunday - OFF

Misc
The concept behind Westside is......train the bodyparts that squat/bench/dead.....not the actual lift. You train the lift by doing variations and changing it up every week. This way, you dont stall and you can max out every week. Focusing on weak points is big. Most people can't bench a lot/squat a lot because their tris/posterior chain is weak.

GPP helps develop overall development and explosiveness. It's a fun way of doing cardio.

Here are some vids of helpful Westside info.

JM Presses


----------



## K1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ws4bb*

Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB)
here's a "preliminary" WS4BB that I am working on.

PLEASE, if you are unfamiliar with the westside training system, go and read up on the Westside program before asking questions like "what is a concentric good morning" or "what is a box squat" or "what does ME and RE stand for".

Basically, you take the Westside template, tweek the ME day to triples instead of singles (5RM is not used here) and make some changes to focus for supplementary work. It is based on an 8-day cycle (day on, day off) but can be modified so that RE days are back-to back (i.e. M-W-F-Sa)

In the end, this looks strikingly like a basic "upper/lower heavy/light" type setup, but in it's simplest (VERY simplest) base, that's what Westside is. ME day is "heavy day" and DE day is "light" day (not exactly, but you get the point). IF you've ever seen one of the upper/lower splits I frequently recommend, this should look pretty familiar.

The sets are determined by your own workload capacity. If you need more sets or less sets, then cool, the workload that I've posted is what I have been able to do. Obviously, you would adjust this as needed to suit your own weakpoints, but this is NOT a program that is going to work for people with poor workload capacity, or weak lower backs.

There is A LOT OF LOWER BACK WORK. If your lower back is not up to this, recommend using supported rows (1-arm DB, hammer, supported T-bar, etc) or "easier rows" (cable rows) of some sort while you condition your lower back.

Here is the template, keep rest periods as short as you can on everything other than the specific ME exercises. Adjust sets as needed, drink water, take your vitamins, say your prayers, etc. etc.

Day 1 - ME Day - upper
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
basic press variant - 3 x 5-6
Pendlay row - 4 x 5-6
lying extensions - 2 x 10-15 (rotate angles every 2-3 weeks)
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Recommended ME press variants = CGBP, RGBP, MedGBP, Low Incline BP (rotate every 1-3 weeks)
Recommended basic press variants = any angle DB press, any ME press variant, overhead presses - use this to cover "weak spots" in upper body "push" muscles, rotate as needed

Day 3 - ME Day - lower
ME GM/pull- 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
ME Squat variant - 4 x 5
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

ME GM/pulls = concentric GM, seated GM, DL from floor, rack pull, platform pull (rotate every 1-3 weeks)
Recommended ME squat variants = front squat, ATG, SSB, sumo, heels-touching, box squats (rotate as needed to keep knees happy)

Day 5 - RE Day - upper
RE main press - 3 x 8
BTN pullup - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
RE press variant - 3 x 8
Yates rows - 4 x 8-12 (pauses at gut)
1-arm BB curls - 2 x 10-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Recommended RE Main Press - flat bench (YES!! THE KING!), decl DB, incl DB, flat DB, weighted dips (rotate as needed)
RE press variant - any RE main press, any basic press variant - use to improve weak points and maintain "forward progress" in training

Day 7 - RE Day - lower
RE squat - 5 x 8
RE GM/pull - 4 x 10
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

RE squat - any ME squat variation, *20-rep squats can be used here as well, but reduce # of sets
RE GM/pull - regular GM, sumo SLDL, conventional SLDL, RDL - pick your favorite

if you decide to use chains or especially bands for the various exercises for accomodating resistance, you will almost definitely NEED to reduce sets. If you need additional triceps work, you can add chains or bands to your bar presses as well. Chains/bands during squats will maintain direct tension on the quads throughout the range of motion.

Specific adaptations to each day:

ME Day - press = The ME exercise is a press that hits all 3 of the "push" muscle groups in the upper body (pecs, front delts and tris'). Maxing (even for a triple) with the basic "pectoral bench press" can give a lot of people problems, so the exercises selected are generally pretty easy on the shoulder joint overall. WS focuses heavily on triceps strength because they use bench shirts and want to get the highest bench possible. Since the average BB will not be using a shirt, the primary supplementary exercise will be a pectoral builder (and periodically an overhead press), although CGBP is an exercise of choice and is a triceps smoker.
The "basic press variant" can be any of the ME exercises, or a DB exercise of whichever angle makes you happy. Periodically, rotate in an overhead press here for supplementary work, especially if you feel your delts need more work.
Lat work includes a close grip chinup and a wide grip row, alternated with the presses. If you are in good enough shape to perform these exercises in an alternating (or supersetting) set fashion, then more power to you.

You finish the day with the best single-joint triceps exercise in existence (Rotate angle of the bench every few weeks to keep elbows happy) for higher reps (keeps the elbows happier) and cable laterals, which are done every day for 2 sets of 10+ reps. I experimented with this, and with all the heavy pressing and pulling, direct deltoid work ends up being unnecessary, with the exception of the lateral head. The cable reduces the drain on recovery and allows for a pretty direct stimulation.

ME Day - Lower - start off with a pull or a GM, both of which are very easily adapted for a max effort triple. This also ensures that a good emphasis is given to hamstrings and posterior chain, which are weak on damn near EVERYBODY. Next up is a squat variant, pick your poison, keep your knees happy. Reverse hypers and ghetto GHR finish off the posterior chain and hammies with "lighter" higher rep work as compared to the heavy pull or GM you started off with and, of course, the cable laterals for delts.

DE Days - these are changed to "RE days", which are essentially high rep days. I include the flat BP with higher reps, lower weight on press day, which shouldn't put anybody's shoulder into a coma, but really, you modify this to suit your needs. If you want to do inclines or whatever, then go for it. I won't be offended. Lat work includes a wide grip pullup and a close grip row. 20-rep squats can be included on the DE lower body day, but I wouldn't recommend doing 5 sets of them. Hammie-specific exercise is next, then of course, reverse hypers and GHR.

Ghetto GHR are performed with heels underneath the knee-pads on the pulldown machine. Place your knees onto a movable flat bench, and using bodyweight (or weight, if you're a stud), lower yourself under control until you are parallel to the ground, then pull yourself back up. Layne Norton (aka str8flexed) has a nice video or two demonstrating this exercise. If you have a "real" GHR bench, then use that one if you like. Reverse hypers are done with the reverse hyper machine. If you don't have one, use a 45-degree hyper or a basic hyper, if that's all you have. Try to focus on your hamstrings here. Plate-heel pulls are a concentric-only exercise where you sit with your leg extended and use the heel of your foot to pull a plate toward you. Nice way to help hammies, no negative means low drain on recovery.


----------



## K1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Westside 5x5 Hybrid Training Program*

Well, after posting the WSB Template and WS4BB, I have gotten MORE PMs, this time regarding a hybrid 5x5/WSB program. Now, usually I speak from complete experience; I’ve done variations of each the 5x5 and Westside programs before, as well as the “early version” of DC, various iterations of HIT, 8x8 training, 3-day splits, 4-day splits, 7-day splits (each bodypart got its own day), super high volume, Yates-style lower volume, Ed Coan style PL SF periodized programs, etc…when you hear me state something, I am stating MY opinion, unless I give credit to the originator. I don’t like guesswork, and I don’t talk smack about someone else’s ideas if I have not tried them out myself or had a few of my buddies, soldiers or wife try it out. Like most dudes who are the “biggest” fish in a small pond, I get asked a lot for weight training advice by my buddies and guys in the various military units to which I’ve been assigned, so I have a decent pool of results to pull from.

Again, I have done a variation of the 5x5 with great success, and have had TONS of success with my WS4BB variant, but I have NEVER combined 5x5 with Westside. I have enough personal experience with both that I feel I can toss out a pretty good idea as to how a WSB/5x5 template would work though by taking what I like from each and adjusting what I don't like. With that in mind, recognize that this is one man’s opinion, and the key to any true advanced program is going to be customization.

If you have not AT LEAST run both the intermediate 5x5 and a WSB style training program for awhile, you really will not be able to customize this properly. In order to know what the hell I’m rambling about, you will need a damn good understanding of the why’s, how’s and where fore's of both training methods. If you don’t understand the principles and the reasoning behind the principles of each training method, I am going to seem like a rambling fool to you. In fact, even if you DO understand both programs, I’m probably going to seem like a rambling fool.

However, never let it be said that I fear looking like a fool, so here we go.

5x5 is cookie cutter. WSB is all about customization. Madcow himself said outright that the spreadsheet serves ONLY as a starting point, that the 2nd time around, you should be able to adjust for your own needs/strengths/weaknesses as far as weight selection and Wednesday exercises. This is not a beginner’s or an intermediate program. It is an ADVANCED program. It also has a lot of volume, so it is best that you do this program after a full deload (from a DF program) or after a SD (if you were running HST). If you are not in good “shape”, meaning your workload capacity/recovery is poor, then run the intermediate 5x5 for a month, starting at week 2, to get yourself into proper workload shape. Do a 1-2 week deload and then hit things up with this one.


Monday - ME upper body/press
ME press variant-------3 x 1 – 3, 1 set each @ 90% / 100% / 95% of 3, 2, or 1 RM
Squat/DL variant (a)-- 5x5 (ramped)
RE press variant (a)--- 5x5 (sets across, adjust weights down 5-10% from template)
Pendlay rows----------5x5 (ramped)

Wednesday - RE day
SQ/DL variant (b)----- 4x10
RE Press variant (b)-- 4x10
Chin-ups----------------- 4x10
Yates rows------------- 4x10

Friday - ME lower body
ME DL variant----------3 x 1 - 3 > @ 90% / 100% / 95% of 1, 2, or 3 RM
Squat/DL variant (a)---5x5 (sets across, adjust weights downward 5-10%)
RE press variant (a)--- -5x5 (ramped)
Pendlay rows------------5x5 (sets across)

The ever popular laterals are easily implemented for the medial delts. Sets of GHRs and/or reverse hypers and/or heel plate drags provide a way of taxing the hamstrings without overly taxing recovery. One (or two, or all 3, if you are a stud) can be added in up to twice weekly, the laterals all 3 days if you can swing it, much as direct arm work and hypers/abdominals are added in the Madcow 5x5’s. Understand that those exercises are ADJUNCTS, rather than core principles. Leave them out if you must. Don’t introduce them haphazardly.

Exercise selection. I included both Pendlay rows and Yates rows because they are the 2 most effective exercises for the entire back that I know of, and they are DRASTICALLY different in both technique and affect. The Yates rows are done on 10-rep day for a reason. This is an exercise that knuckleheads like to get stupid with and load up the weight. DON’T do that. Suck down 5% of your ego and use 5% less weight and watch your technique improve by 50% and your results improve by 100%. Leave the egos at the door, bitches. To further mitigate this problem, I have chin-ups as the precursor to the rows as a means of “pre-exhaustion”. So now you have a very reasonable excuse to scale back on the weight for them. Tell that little voice inside your head to STFU, you just got done chinning, you don’t NEED 3 plates on there.

- Select your exercises for the squat/DL/bench variations according to your strengths and weaknesses. If you know that “off the floor” is a weakness in the deadlift, then leave the rack pulls for someone else. If you know that your lockout is ass kicking, you’re fine at the midpoint, but you suck right off the chest, then give some strong consideration to reverse wide-grip benches and overhead presses, rather than CGBP and DB presses. If you don’t give a shit how much you lift, you just want to pack on mass and strength is secondary, then select your exercises according to physique weak points rather than strength weak points.

- Unlike the basic WSB, which says “no direct squatting, deadlifting or benching”, I recommend that you use the basic squat, deadlift and bench press as much as possible in this program. No one that is reading this is an elite powerlifter, so chances are pretty good, you’ll need to keep benching, squatting and deadlifting in order to continue your progress. Additionally, unlike those advanced lifters, you can still have a tremendous amount of success incorporating the big 3 into your routine.

- ME exercises will be maintained for 2-3 weeks. Again, no world class powerlifter is going to take my advice, and the “change every week” thing primarily applies to them. On Week 1, you take your 3RM and perform a set at 90%, a set at 100%, and a set at 95% of your 3RM. All 3 sets are for 3 reps apiece. On week 2, you will do the same thing, but you will do doubles. During Week 3, you do singles and attempt to hit a PR for your 1-RM. At that point, you change ME exercises as you should hit a 1-RM for that exercise, as well as getting to your previous 5-RM on your main “supplementary” exercises (press variant “a” and squat variant “a”). Keep the supplementary exercises the same for another 3 week run and change to a new ME exercise. Do another 3-week run with the different ME exercise, as above (Triples during week 1, etc). (NOTE – If you have run WSB previously, then stick with whatever ME %age scheme you like. I like 90/100/95. If you like something different, then by all means, do what you like . (Customize!) If you choose to switch ME exercise every other week, then shoot for week 1 = 3RM, week 2 = 1RM

Weight selection. You can use Madcow’s Advanced template as a starting point for weight calculations for the 5x5 ramping and sets across, as well as weekly progression. On Monday, reduce poundage on your second press by 5-10% to account for the ME press you do first in the day. Same for Fridays and the lower body exercise. Remember, it is a TEMPLATE. You should already know whether a 6% ramp works for you or if a 9% ramp works better.
- On Wednesdays, you will do 10-rep sets of completely different exercises (lower “b”, press “b”, Yates rows). Normally, your 10-RM is ABOUT 80-85% of your 5RM for that exercise. So if you can hit 200 for a set of 5, then you should be able to hit 160-170 for a set of 10. If you cannot hit 160-170 in this case, then adjust the weights upward or downward on the 10-rep day according to your own abilities. If you can hit 175-180 for a set of 10, then you probably can go reasonably heavy on Wednesdays. Adjust according to your own abilities

- I am of the (strong) opinion that, especially for bodybuilders, a very tight “ramp” should be done for the rows, and a noticeably “looser” ramp on the presses. I like a 5-6% ramp on the rows, a 12% on the presses (more on CGBP), and a 10% on the legs. Adjust as needed. I’m not going to tell you how to suck this egg, you should have enough training experience to suck it your own way.

If you have not done at least the intermediate version of 5x5, you will not know how best to individualize this for you, so you may need to adjust fire as you go along. Ramp 12% on Wednesdays, maybe even 15%. Remember, Wednesday is supposed to be something of a “break”. This may seem easy compared to a 5x5 where you still work hard on Wednesdays, but remember, Mondays and Fridays will be MUCH tougher when doing the ME work. Shorter rest periods, move between sets faster. Wednesdays is the “pump” day.

For deload, set all 5x5 work on Mondays and Fridays to 3x3, replace the ME work with DE work (8x3 @ 50-60% on bench press, 10x2 @ 50-60% on box squats). Drop to 3x10 on Wednesdays for each exercise. Like 5x5, as long as you are hitting PRs on those main supplementary exercises and bar speed is good for the DE work, keep riding that overreaching/supercompensation wave. I'm estimating that every other ME exercise switch will be good for a deload.

I’m working on a spreadsheet that will account for the 5-10% reduction on ME days as well as adjust for the ramping differences and the extra exercises. I may or may not bother to finish with it, as I am pretty strongly of the opinion that the key to success in this program is going to be knowledge of your own body and how you react to training variables (Such as exercise selection, weight progression, ramping, etc)

Besides, I spoon feed people more than enough. If you’re to this point now, you should be able to take my ideas, adjust as needed, and run with them.

Now then, that’s the basic program, let’s look at the pros and cons of each method and why I organized things the way I did.


5x5 “basic ideas”
1) Do 5 x 5 with the same weight on one day, ramping on another day
2) Wednesday has less total tonnage and less volume than Monday and Wednesday
3) Constantly push to increase the weights in your core lifts
4) Keep the identical lifts throughout

WSB “basic ideas”
1) Pick an exercise for bench and an exercise for squat/DL and “max out” once weekly (ME)
2) Perform a speed day for bench and squat (DE)
3) Select exercises that increase your ability to perform each of the “big 3” and perform a strength/hypertrophy routine with them for sets of 5-12 reps (RE)
4) Change the ME lifts frequently, the RE lifts not so frequently

5x5 Pros
1) Effective - Focus on squat, bench and dead guarantees increases in overall strength and mass (assuming proper diet)
2) Easily organized, easy to understand
3) Easy methodology for ramping, progression, and deloading (programming)
4) Done properly, all lifts go through the roof
5x5 Cons
1) Static program is not easily customized
2) No real way to emphasize weak points
3) Monotonous – Focus on very small # of “core” exercises may lead to boredom (we’re dealing with the Nintendo generation here, stuff has to change every hour or they will get antsy and start spastically clicking on the channel changer)

WSB Pros
1) Easily customized for individual preferences
2) Designed to perfectly emphasize weak points
3) Variety keeps things interesting and makes workouts “fun”
4) Done properly, all lifts go through the roof
WSB Cons
1) “Complex” exercises and concepts can be confusing
2) De-emphasis of the “big 3”, especially the deadlift, can result in halted gains for intermediate trainees; even advanced trainees frequently need to hit “heavy” benches, squats and deadlifts
3) More difficult to periodize for the average trainee due to frequently changing exercises
4) Absolutely REQUIRES a spot 2 days out of the week for both ME days
WSB and 5x5 are almost perfectly complementary, as far as their pros/cons. A con of 1 is a pro in the other.

The WSB template is far more complex, the 5x5 template is easy, so we’ll start with the 5x5 template (mitigating WSB Con #1). DE days have mostly strict carryover for powerlifters rather than bodybuilders, so we will drop DE work entirely (NOTE – DE work makes for a GREAT deload!) 5x5 sets across as well as ramped 5x5 and ramped 4x10 comprise the RE work. The 2 ME days are very easy to incorporate, one on Monday for upper body, one on Friday for a deadlift variation (mitigating WSB con # 2). If you want to pull heavy on Mondays and bench heavy on Fridays, be my guest. Adjust your supplementary rep scheme accordingly. Wednesday during 5x5 is typically a “lighter” day, with 4 sets instead of 5, sub-max squats, military presses instead of bench presses, and only 1 maximal set of 5 for the deadlift. This becomes an RE day where all sets are ramped, and we get to go for the pump because “it is like cumming” and even powerlifters like to cum, right?

In order to mitigate all 3 of the 5x5 cons, a group of core exercises is selected for the press, squat and deadlift. Several ME press exercises will be chosen and will be rotated every 1-3 weeks on Monday. 2 additional presses will be chosen, 1 performed Mondays and Fridays (main supplemental exercise) in typical 5x5 fashion, the other performed on Wednesday RE day (accessory exercise), with higher repetitions. The supplemental exercises do NOT change, you continue to work hard to improve them and add weight. The accessory exercises are not weight dependent and can be changed on a whim from week to week if you like.

The various primary deadlift variants will comprise the ME lower body work, mitigating WSB con # 4 since deadlifts don’ need no steenkin’ spotter. If you have a spotter and you want to do ME squats, then go for it! Or if you like to base jump without a parachute, swim with sharks and run with the bulls, do ME work WITHOUT a spotter. Just make sure you list me in your will, mmmmkay?

Anyway, 2 different squat/pull variations will be chosen. As with the press variations, 1 is performed Mondays and Fridays in typical 5x5 fashion, the other performed on Wednesday RE day, with higher repetitions. In both cases, you select your supplementary press/squat/pull to suit your own weak points. Also note – your own lower back recovery abilities should play HEAVILY into your selection. You’re doing Yates rows on Wednesdays. That is a heavy-ass exercise, even at 10 reps. That might not be the day to select heavy RDLs as your “accessory” exercise. Yeah, they’re 10-rep sets, but your lower back might really limit you and jack up your Yates rows. Might recommend reverse hypers, ghetto glute-ham or front squats, to keep your lower back a bit less…”taxed”. If you really really need to hit the hammies and you cannot do the ghetto GHR or reverse hypers, you might want to switch to supported rows or cable rows of some sort rather than the Yates and do the SLDL/RDL. I’d rather see you perform cable rows properly and hit your weak points than do Yates rows (especially improperly) at the neglect of your weak points. Also note – you can select concentric-only exercises for your weak points on Wednesdays if you have a problem with DOMS on Fridays from the Wednesday workouts.

By using the large group of exercises YOU chose to best develop YOUR weak points, you can keep training more fluid while maintaining easy progression, thereby mitigating all 3 of the main 5x5 cons.

So there you have it, a “basic recipe” for success. Not a step-by-step spoonfeeding, but a sampling of ideas that you can use a starting point to construct your own workout program. If you aren’t experienced, stick to a templated workout. If you have the experience, give the 5x5/WSB hybrid a go and report back with how you adjusted it and how it worked as a result, for better or for worse.


----------



## K1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*WSBB FAQ/Primer*

This FAQ is meant to be a basic "starting point" for bodybuilders to understand what is going on when someone starts discussing "Westside". It is not all-encompassing, it is basic. I try to use terms that a newb/intermediate bodybuilder might understand, but this is, in NO WAY, SHAPE OR FORM, a newb/intermediate training program. Unless you have a very experienced strength coach who understands Westside, or unless you have been lifting weights for a LOOOOOOONG time, you would do best to steer clear of this due to the volume of near-limit training it involves as well as the knowledge requirement of Dual Factor training and how to manage fitness and fatigue.

Why discuss a powerlifting program in a bodybuilding forum? Because this is a program that can help you get strong, and any non-chemically assisted trainee who thinks he can get big without getting strong is smoking crack. You can't do it. Guys on steroids don't NEED to be strong to be
big. Guys not on steroids MUST get strong in order to get big. Please do not debate this issue with me here. Debate it (and lose) elsewhere. That being said, chemically assisted trainees can get TONS of useful training ideas from the Westside training methods, and can get incredibly huge just by following the basic program and eating a good mass-building (i.e. bulking) diet.

So here it is. "Just the basics, ma'am." This should give you enough of a foundation in the Westside methods of training so that you can at least read and understand some of the stuff that Louie Simmons puts out. These are the questions I've had most asked of me.

What is Westside training?
"Westside training" is, in its basic format, a powerlifting program "designed" by Louie Simmons and evolved by Louie, Dave Tate, Jim Wendler and a
bunch of the fellows at Westside Barbell in Ohio. It is designed around the Conjugate method and has proven itself to be incredibly effective for the
advanced trainee.

What is the Conjugate method?
The Conjugate method is not actually a single method of training, but rather, the integration of 3 methods. It is based on the Russian Conjugate Sequence System, and the "Westside guys" admit readily to how heavily influenced (i.e. bastardized) the program is from the former Eastern bloc training methods. The Conjugate method employs 3 "styles" of training in a 1-"week" period:

The Max Effort method (heretofore referred to as "ME")
The Dynamic Effort method (heretofore referred to as "DE")
The Repetition (or Repeated) Effort method (heretofore referred to as "RE")

What is ME training?
ME training is "Max Effort" training and is truly the core of the Westside program. As the name implies, you will perform a maximum effort for an exercise that has a direct influence on your squatting, benching and deadlifting ability. Notice the term DIRECT. This means that you can be
100% certain that, if your <exercise> lift goes up, your bench or your squat/deadlift will go up. Triceps kickbacks, DB flyes or leg extensions would be
poor choices. Rack pulls, box squats, and close grip barbell presses would be better choices.

Why do ME training? How can it help a bodybuilder or powerlifter?
The purpose of ME training is to increase intermuscular (i.e. the quads work together with the glutes working together with the hammies) and intramuscular (i.e. more motor units firing within each involved muscle) coordination and function. The obvious benefits of ME work is not just *that* it makes you "stronger", but WHY it makes you stronger. It makes you a more efficient lifter in that you are able to "focus" on the exercise and perform it correctly. I'm sure we all can agree that a properly performed squat will do the body good, and an improperly performed squat will most certainly NOT do the body much good at all.

It also allows you to recruit more of the possible muscle fibers. We all know about the "Weider Mind-Muscle principle". Well, max effort training is the BEST way to improve this for a late intermediate/advanced trainee. You cannot hide weaknesses in ME training, they will jump out at you. Are you a bit asymmetrical, strengthwise, i.e. left a bit stronger than right, or vice-versa? This will become glaringly obvious. Do your triceps need some work? This will become glaringly obvious. Is your core musculature "pretty", but weak (i.e. do you have a 6-pack that is somewhat flimsy)? You'll learn this immediately during ME training. This is why you need an experienced eye for assistance. Westside is far better done with an experienced partner. Even the most experienced lifter can't watch himself train, unless he videotapes himself and watches himself in a multi-screen as he trains, to get immediate feedback.

How is ME training employed by Westside?
You will perform ME training on 2 separate days per "week" in the Westside program. 1 ME training day will be dedicated to the bench press, 1 to the
squat/deadlift. These are to be done on separate days (this is an absolute within the WSB system) and you should maximize the amount of rest
you get after a ME day.

You will develop a "pool" of several exercises that have a direct bearing on your bench press and squat. You will select 1 exercise from each of
those and perform approximately 3 sets of 1-3 repetitions as the first exercise for your workout. This work must be HEAVY, i.e. >90% 1RM. So if
you are doing the close grip bench press (CGBP) as your ME exercise this week for the bench, and you can CGBP 300 lbs, then your ME work would
be sets with 270 or more pounds. You can warmup to prepare for this work, but ensure you don't begin your ME work in a "fatigued" state. i.e. don't
do a bunch of sets and reps prior to your ME work. Do the least amount of warming up necessary to ensure your joints and muscles are prepared to
lift heavy.

As a "newb" to the Westside system, you will probably find that you can use the same ME exercise for consecutive weeks. However, this exercise
should (and will) be rotated at least every 3rd week. Experts with the Westside system (who probably would not be reading this unless they are
making sure I didn't muck it up! ) will generally rotate ME work each week. This week might be floor presses, next week CGBP, the week after 2-board presses, etc. This is because they are much closer to their genetic potential, and due to the SPP (Specific physical preparatory) skills they've developed (i.e. they have 'mastered' the exercise) they will burn out much faster than a newb would. Hence, more frequent exercise rotation.

Why do you "max out" every week? Isn't that dangerous? Why rotate exercises so often?
Research suggests that if you don't train heavy, you lose the ability to train heavy. i.e. you get "worse" at it if you don't do it frequently. As such, ME
work is done weekly to prevent any reduction in CNS capabilities. Remember, this is a powerlifting program designed for ADVANCED powerlifters.

Technique is assumed to be ideal, and the basic support system for any exercise has already been developed. If you are one of those guys who has
an ass that swims around in the bottom of the squat, you need to correct that BEFORE doing ME work. If you're one of those guys who begins his
bench press and by the midpoint, your left hand is 3" higher than your right hand and your right side spends the entire repetition trying to "catch up",
then you need to correct that BEFORE doing ME work.

Exercise rotation prevents CNS burnout and keeps the lifter from getting stale. It also rotates where and when the muscles are stressed during the
ROM, as well as rotating when and where the joints take strain. Frequent (and intelligent) application of ME exercise rotation is one of the most
important keys to success in a Westside program. yet another reason to have an experienced eye watching you during your training.

Understand that ME work is more than just "maxing out" each week. Without getting into too many specifics, you can read Methods of Max Effort Part I and Methods of Max Effort Part II, both by Dave Tate, to see how ME work can vary dramatically and allow one to train heavy every week without destroying the body.

What are some good ME exercises?
These will vary drastically, depending upon what type of powerlifting apparel you wear. If you wear a double-ply bench press shirt and a multi-ply
Metal squat suit of some such, you will have much different training needs than if you lift semi-raw (weight belt and knee wraps) or completely raw (Chuck Taylor's and yo' skivvees )

Some good ME bench press exercises - board presses (1, 2, 3, and 4 board), JM presses, close grip presses at various angles, floor presses, medium grip bench presses, low incline/decline bench presses, reverse grip bench presses, reverse grip inclines, high incline/seated overhead presses and, of course, the bench press itself. Much of WSB generally does NOT perform the basic flat bench press during ME day often, if at all. For further variation, the use of chains or bands is employed either "with" or in "reverse" (i.e. to weigh down the bar or to assist in lifting the bar early in the ROM and to allow the bar to "get heavier" later in the ROM)

Some good ME squat/DL exercises - all forms and variations of the Good morning (note - perform 3 RM for these, not 1 RM), box squats of varying heights, pin (Rack) pulls, platform pulls, squats with buffalo bar or safety squat bar, trap bar deadlifts, Manta Ray squats, good morning squats, zercher squats and pulls, front squats and any of the above with a combination of chains and/or bands.

You have an ME day for squats and one for benching, but you don't have one for deadlifts. Don't powerlifters deadlift?
Westside does not have a "separate" workout for deadlifting or squatting, but rather, they consider training one to be training both. Once you get the technique of both exercises down, training the muscles involved in one means you are training the muscles involved in both. So when Westside says "you train the squat", he is also saying intrinsically that "you train the deadlift" as well.

WSB employs the use of an extremely wide stance for squatting, so they do very little direct quad work (i.e. front squats) and tons of posterior chain work (i.e. good mornings - frequently the ME exercise du jour for ME squat day) Again, most of WSB does not perform the actual "competition squat" during ME days. They will frequently perform a variation of the competition squat using a low box, however. If you are an intermediate-"early advanced" lifter, you will probably need to incorporate the competition bench press and squat a lot more frequently than what WSB does. Remember, WSB doesn't take average lifters and make them great, they take great lifters and make them the best. So what YOU do using a WSB template might need to be different.

What do you mean by "competition bench" and "competition squat"?
A squat and bench performed with the hand/foot placement and technique you would use during a competition. It is an exact replica, rather than a "close facsimile". A "competition squat" performed on a box would be a squat performed with your competition stance, except lowering yourself to the box, pausing to remove any elastic tension, then exploding out of the bottom. This is SIGNIFICANTLY different than a "competition squat" where you would simply take a competition stance, lower yourself to parallel and return.

What is DE? How is it used? What is this "compensatory acceleration" stuff?
DE is Dynamic Effort, aka "speed work". 2 days per week are dedicated to DE work, one day for squat and one day for bench. The idea is to perform 8 sets of 3 reps (bench press) or 8-12 sets of 2 reps (box squat) with minimal rest between sets (45-90 seconds, generally), at the start of the workout (1st exercise of DE day for squat or bench) using "compensatory acceleration" and between 50-70% (generally 50-60%) of your 1RM.
So you 300-lb benchers will be doing your sets with a whopping 150-180 lbs.

Huh? Compesaerte accel...who?
Compensatory acceleration is a fancy-schmancy way of saying you move the damn bar fast. HOWEVER, for the non-advanced lifter, this means your technique will suck. Technique MUST MUST MUST be PERFECT during speed work, or you are reinforcing poor technique. Bar speed is PARAMOUNT. If you are not able to accelerate the bar throughout the lift, you are using too much weight, period.

The general idea is to perform your 3 reps in the bench press (2 for the box squat) in the space of time it takes for you to perform a 1RM repetition. You alter your hand spacing, generally using 3 different grip widths during the bench training. Your foot spacing for the box squat will be as wide as you can get it, which, in WSB terminology, means "how you squat in competition". WSB do not advocate "quad squatting", they advocate "posterior chain squatting". During the box squat training, you "deload" completely on the box for each of your reps.

Using bands and/or chains is a great (and advanced) way to teach acceleration throughout the ROM. The entire purpose of DE day is to reinforce technique and develop the ability to accelerate the bar. It is NOT to use heavy weight, that cannot be emphasized enough. You are not performing rapid "bounce" presses or "boingo" squats. You are controlling the motion. However, your focus is on accelerating the weight throughout the
concentric ROM.
Did I mention you should try to accelerate the weight?

The exercise of choice for DE will frequently remain the same during a training preparation for a meet. Unlike the ME exercise, this is not going to be rotated nearly as often. 6-8 weeks is a basic guideline, which can be adjusted as needed. Westside also likes to incorporate deadlifts using bands on speed day.

What is RE? How is it used?
RE is repeated (repetition) effort, aka "bodybuilding". The idea is to perform between 5 and 12 repetitions with all supplementary and accessory
work, with some exceptions (prehabilitation generally is upwards of 15 reps per set, to be discussed later). EVERY work set that is not ME or DE is RE. So your ME days start off with the ME exercise, then the rest of your training is spent using RE. Typically, the first "supplementary" exercise will be heavy RE work (low rep range, ~ 5 reps per set). This is going to be an exercise that could easily find it's way into a ME program. General rule of thumb - if it is good for ME work, it is good for supplementary RE work. If it is not suitable for ME work, then it isn't really a supplementary RE exercise, it should be "relegated" to accessory work. Accessory work will be, typically, 8-12 reps per set, the idea being general SPP conditioning and strengthening.

Hypertrophy, while not the specific goal (usually, aside from SHW), is a generally accepted "side affect" of RE work. Dave Tate and Dave Gulledge
have "recently" dropped a ton of bodyfat, and, surprise surprise, with the bodyfat stripped off, they look huge and muscular. Why does a Westside primer belong on a bodybuilding website? Because Westside is a program that makes the lifter HUGE. The combination of limit strength developed by ME training coupled with the speed-strength developed via DE training makes for some pretty darn good RE training and has the tendency to elicit tremendous size gains in addition to strength increases.

Rotation of these exercises is going to be weekly, with few exceptions. Strength and conditioning are the goals, with the adjunct that you can't go straining your elbows, knees and shoulders with excessive RE work and expect to get stronger over the long term.


----------



## K1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*WSBB FAQ/Primer Continued:*

So how does a typical WSB training week look?

The WSB "week" of training includes 4 workouts:
- ME bench
- ME squat
- DE bench
- DE squat

Due to the frequent, heavy training as well as the grueling exercises performed, you probably need to start off with a "beginner's Westside" type
template until you are considered "in shape", meaning your work capacity has increased and you are able to recover from the workouts. Typically you
will start with a M-W-F system, and "float" the 4th workout to next week's Monday. So it would look something like:

Week 1
Monday - workout 1
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 2
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 3
Saturday/Sunday - off

Week 2
Monday - workout 4
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 1
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 2
Saturday/Sunday - off

This allows for the most recovery, as well as providing some variety in that you will bench 2x per week sometimes and squat 2x per week other times. You will hit everything twice every 9 days.

As your work capacity increases, you might want to try an every-other-day type system, hitting everything twice every 8 days, so that it would look something like:

Week 1
Monday - workout 1
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 2
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 3
Saturday - off
Sunday - workout 4

Week 2
Monday - off
Tuesday - workout 1
Wednesday - off
Thursday - workout 2
Friday - off
etc.

Once you are "in shape", you will possibly find that you can do all 4 workouts on a weekly basis, i.e. every M-W-F-Sa or Su-M-W-F or whatever. The
exact days are you up to, with a few general rules/guidelines:

1) Get as much rest as possible around ME days. They are the hardest on recovery. Do NOT work ME back-to-back. Give yourself a day of rest after EVERY ME workout. Preferably, you will give yourself a day of rest prior to the ME workout as well. If you are going to train 4 days per week and can train on the weekends, then give each ME day a day of rest prior to and after and work the DE days back-to-back.
2) Alternate workout emphasis, i.e. do squat-bench-squat-bench, rather than squat-squat-bench-bench
3) ME days include ONE (1) ME exercise. Don't get feisty and try to do multiple ME exercises. Do your sets of 1-3 for your first exercise and stick to RE for the rest of the workout.
4) Try to train DE days 72 hours (or longer) after ME days. This comes into play on the "advanced" template which includes 4 workouts per week, which necessitates training on back-to-back days during the week sometime.

Here's 3 possible ways to organize the week:

M- ME squat
Tu-off
W- DE bench
Th-off
F-DE squat
Sa-ME bench
Su - off

or

M - ME bench
Tu-off
W - DE squat
Th-off
F - DE bench
Sa - ME squat
Su - off

or

M - ME squat
T - off
W - ME bench
Th - off
F - DE squat
Sa - DE bench
Su - off

Choice # 1 has as the most difficult day, ME squat, surrounded by days off and includes 72 hours between "bodyparts". Choice #2 allows ME squat a day off after training, but not a day off prior to training. This might be preferable if your bench is lagging and you need an extra day prior to hitting ME bench. # 3 allows for a day off before and after BOTH ME days, but you aren't able to fit in 72 hours between bodypart workouts. Again, the exact days you train are up to you and get worked into your schedule.

What would you do on each of the workout days?

You do 1 ME exercise on each ME day. ME requires heavy weight, > 90% 1RM. Generally, 3 sets of 1 repetition apiece is the goal, with each set
using a weight that is > 90% 1RM. In other words, if your 1RM is 300 lbs, the 3 sets will be with weights at or greater than 270 lbs. You follow the ME
exercise up with approximately 3-5 sets of heavier RE work on a main supplemental exercise for approximately 5 repetitions per set. Those 2
exercises are the "meat and potatoes" of your day. They are 2 exercises which have DIRECT influence on your bench or squat. In other words,
when you increase the weight on these exercises, you can be quite sure you have increased the weight on your bench or squat. Afterward, you can
perform accessory exercises, as needed, to bring up weak points and to ensure balance in the appropriate muscles, in this case, the pecs, delts, tris
and lats or the posterior chain and abs. You typically finish off with some form of higher rep prehabilitation work for the shoulder, elbow and/or knee
joints.

On DE days, the template is similar, except that you do 8 sets of 3 repetitions on the bench press, 8-12 sets of 2 on the low box squat. You will use 3 grips, all inside the outer ring for the bench, and the squat stance will be as wide as possible. Speed is the key, of course, weights are 50-60%
(sometimes as high as 70%) of 1RM. So the 300-lb bencher will be using 150-180 lbs, possibly more, but ONLY if bar speed remains high. For a 500-lb squatter, box squats at 250-300 lbs would be prescribed. Each rep is paused on the box to remove all "spring" energy. You explode out of the hole from a dead stop. Supplemental and accessory work follows, as described for ME squat day.

For the squat days, an ME squat exercise is performed for (generally) 3 sets of 1 rep using > 90% 1RM, just like ME bench day. If good mornings are the ME exercise du jour, then 3-rep sets and 3RM are used. The main supplementary exercise is going to be a heavy posterior chain exercise,
and then appropriate accessory work is done for glutes, hammies, and lower back as needed. Heavy abdominal work is also sometimes prescribed for this day.

A ME bench day might look like:

- ME exercise (a press) - 3 sets, 1 rep per set w/>90% 1RM weight
- main supp. exercise (another press, usually targetting triceps) - 3-5 sets, 5 reps per set
- accessory exercise for triceps (frequently an extension of some sort)
- accessory exercise for lats/rear delts (rows)
- accessory exercise for delts (a raise of some sort - deltoid presses are generally considered ME or main supplement exercises)\
- prehab for shoulders (L-raises/rotator work) and/or prehab for elbows (high rep pressdowns or DB extensions)

A ME squat day might look like:

- ME exercise (frequently a GM or box squat) - 3 sets, 1 rep per set w/>90% 1RM weight (if good mornings are used here, 3RM is used in place of 1RM and 3-rep sets are performed)
- main supp. exercise (a heavy posterior chain exercise, usually) - 3 sets, 5 reps per set
- accessory exercise for glutes
- accessory exercise for hammies
- accessory exercise for lower back
- heavy abdominal work

Frequently, training can overlap. An example includes using 3-board presses or CGBP as the "main supplementary exercise" on ME bench day. As a result, you would not need an additional specific accessory exercise for triceps, other than prehab (i.e. high rep triceps pressdowns or some such).

If your ME or main supp. is an overhead press, you wouldn't need to do accessory deltoid work. As a result, you generally won't do nearly that many exercises, generally only 4 or 5 rather than the 7 or 8 that are listed.

For ME squat days, you usually won't need a separate exercise each for glutes, hammies and low back, as it is almost impossible to nail one of those "heavy" without nailing all 3. RDLs might be "mostly" hamstring and good mornings might be "mostly" glutes and lower back, but obviously, each hits the glutes, hammies and lower back quite hard and heavy. Since various pulling exercises and GMs are the most popular ME exercises and main support exercises, accessory work frequently is limited to reverse hypers and/or GHR, both of which hit the glutes and hamstrings without being
overly taxing on the body. Sometimes pull-throughs and/or heel plate drags are used instead. The heavy pulls and GMs generally tax the body enough.

What are some good exercises to use for ME squat and bench? What are some good main supplementary exercises for each?

Any exercise that has a DIRECT influence on your bench press weight or squat (or deadlift) would be useful. That means a press of some sort for
the bench, and a heavy pull, good morning, or squat of some sort for ME squat day. Examples for the squat include:

- good mornings of ALL forms and kinds
- box squats on boxes of various heights
- platform pulls, RDLs, pin pulls, deadlifts (Rarely performed)

Examples for the bench include:

- CGBP
- RGBP
- board presses (especially useful for shirted benchers)
- floor presses
- low incline bench presses
- overhead presses (main supplementary exercise only, generally not prescribed for ME work)

Note - WSB RARELY ever, if ever, prescribes the *Exact* lift for ME work. They also rarely perform the deadlift, sticking instead with concentric good
mornings, usually performed with the bar hanging in chains. Chains and/or bands can be added to almost any of the exercises to assist in maintaining
tension and ensuring proper bar acceleration, even with the heavier weights. Also, cambered bar for the bench press or buffalo/Safety Squat bar for the squat and/or good mornings can be used.

What would an exact 4-day rotation look like, including exercises, weights and reps?

The following sample is for a fellow who can CGBP 400 lbs, regular bench press 450 lbs, 3-board press 550 lbs, box squat 600 lbs on 10" box and
good morning 400 lbs (numbers chosen for ease of math, not for reality's sake)

Day 1 - ME squat
ME exercise - Box squats - 540 lbs x 1 rep (90%), 600 lbs x 1 rep (100%), 570 lbs x 1 rep (95%)
main supp. - Good mornings - 315 lbs x 5, 5, 5, 5 reps
accessory - lower back - reverse hyperextensions - 3 x 10 reps, 180 lbs
accessory - glutes/ham - GHR - bodyweight + 45 lb plate, 3 x 10 reps
weighted slant board situps - 3 x 8 reps, 45-lb plate

Day 2 - off

Day 3 - DE bench
DE exercise - bench press - 225 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3
main supp. - CGBP - 335 x 5, 5, 5 reps
accessory - delts - plate raises - 45 x 12, 12, 12, 12
accessory - lats - rows - 200 x 8, 8, 8, 8
shoulder prehab - L-flyes - 3 sets, 20 reps, 20 lbs

Day 4 - off

Day 5 - DE squat
DE exercise - 10" box squat - 300 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2
concentric suspended good mornings - 365 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
accessory - reverse hyperextensions - 3 x 10 reps, 180 lbs
accessory - GHR - bodyweight + 45 lb plate, 3 x 10 reps
1-leg heel plate drags - 45 lbs x 20, 20, 20

Day 6 - ME bench
ME exercise - 3-board press - 495 x 1 (90%), 550 x 1 (100%), 525 x 1 (95%)
main accessory - floor press - 385 x 5, 5, 5, 5
accessory - lats - rows - 200 x 8, 8, 8, 8
accessory - delts - plate raises - 45 x 10, 10, 10, 10
elbow prehab - triceps pressdowns, 3 sets, 25 reps, 100 lbs

Day 7 - off

Hey, I don't see too many chest exercises in there, why not?

WSB competes in organizations that allow the use of powerlifting apparel, such as bench press shirts. Hence the heavy emphasis on triceps lockout work. If you are a raw lifter, you can cut WAY back on the triceps emphasis and need to include more pectoral emphasis. 2:1 or 3:1 is the general recommendation for pec/delt : triceps exercises, taking ME and main supplemental lift into consideration. In other words, your DE lift will be the conventional bench press, leaving 3 exercises. The ME lift and the 2 main supplemental lifts. Out of those 3, for a raw lifter, generally only 1 needs to be triceps-emphasis, and the other 2 should be pec/delt emphasis. Low incline work, decline work, "illegal" (extra wide) grip benches and DB presses all fall into this category. The extra wide grip benches, however, are best done with higher reps. Keep those as main supplementals, as well as the DB's (single rep maxing is not advised with DBs!) Delts and lats are EXTREMELY important with raw benching since the bench shirt isn't supporting the shoulder girdle and the delts and lats are generally considered THE muscles of importance for the first few inches off the chest. Floor presses, depending upon arm length, are also recommended. Raw benchers probably won't need 3- or 4-board presses and should use the 2-board sparingly. Understand that the bench press is supposed to be paused on the chest. Keep this in mind when executing your benching exercises, especially as a raw lifter.

I'm a bodybuilder more than a powerlifter. Can I use WSB principles in my training?

Yes, see Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB). Remember that for natural trainees, a mass building program MUST be a strength-building program. Not necessarily a 1-rep max improvement program, but a strength building program. Train for strength improvement using exercises that tax the body and then eat for mass building, with sufficient protein, carbs and fats, to create a caloric surplus as well as the much-coveted "anabolic environment"

What are the best websites for information on Westside training?

EliteFTS Articles - look along the left side, the T-mag, powerlifting and training articles have TONS of info
Westside pdf articles - have Adobe Reader installed and download the articles. Focus on 2006, 2005 and 2004 articles. Read the 2003 and previous for some background information, with the understanding that the program has evolved and the info from "back in the day" may not still apply.
Iron Addict's forums have a specific Westside forum with TONS of info on WSB training, as well as a significant number of modifications to the training to suit various needs. Check the regular forums as well. Great info there.

What is this "GPP" stuff I hear and read about?

It stands for "General Physical Preparedness" and it refers to a system/method of training that the Eastern bloc countries used as a means to increase a future athlete's general physical abilities, without being specific. In other words, they would train their young athletes in a non-specific manner rather than a specific. Instead of teaching a future gymnast how to do specific gymnastic moves, they would have the future athlete swim, jump, run around, play various sports, all with the idea of increasing their basic muscular coordination and fitness level. What they found is that the young athletes were able to maintain a higher level of performance for much longer (i.e. into their 20s) rather than peaking at a younger (And less optimal) age, i.e. in their teens.

So...how's that apply to me and my weight training?

There are various ways to employ GPP. Probably the most popular is sled pushing/pulling, in addition to various "strongman" type stuff such as farmer's carries, log splitting, swinging a heavy sledge hammer...basically anything that would work the body in a way that is very non-specific. It has been shown to increase the physical work capacity of athletes, as well as assisting in workout recovery, and it even burns fat and increases the cardiorespiratory capacity of the athlete without having to do "real" cardio...which is....*yawwwwwwwwwnnnnn* BOOORRRINGGG!!!!!!

Remember that Westside training is advanced powerlifting training. It can be adapted to suit the less-skilled lifter, but if you aren't experienced, you probably won't adapt it properly. It is a grueling training system that will require use of deloading in a "Dual Factor" style. If you don't understand what "dual factor" training is, then see How to Benefit from Planned Overtraining as well as Dual Factor Made Simple


----------

